# Good LED 22 inch monitor under Rs 8000?



## Adrx (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey am planning to buy a new monitor for under Rs 8000.. Its mostly for for my PS3 and other multimedia purpose..I don't intend to use it as a PC monitor as i already got a good enough monitor ..
I prefer the following features:
-20-22 inch screen
-LED or LCD (LED more preferred)
-HDMI port
-Built In speakers 
-FullHD resolution
-Maybe a built in TV tuner

I found just one monitor which suit most of my preferences
The Acer H235H

Plz suugest me some more..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dell S2240L LED IPS 22" -9000.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

+1 for s2240l

*www.snapdeal.com/product/dell-s2240l-215-inch-led/591240?utm_source=earth_feed&utm_campaign=21_121


----------



## Adrx (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey ty guys... Btw i saw two new more feature rich options.
First is the Micromax 20M22HD LED Tv (yup TV )
-2HDMI
-5 ms (thats what m looking for )
-USB
-1600x900 native resolution + FullHD ready(upscale to 1080i on required content or something)
-RF in too (Lol)

and the Intex LE20HDR05-VT13 monitor
Yup its intex still it got of the the features I want 
- 1 HDMI
-USB
-RF in (lol again)
-Built in TV tuner
-Stereo Speakers
-1600x900 native res +FullHD +
-5ms to 7ms
or the Dell monitor u guys suggested  the Dell s2240l..

Which one should I go for guys???


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

There is no competition for dell s2240l in that budget.get it without any second thought


----------



## Adrx (Nov 14, 2013)

K then Dell s2240l it is then.... Thanks guys......


----------

